# I'm a liar (game)



## Mr Mayor

I run this game occasionally on my ATV site.... let's see how it flies here......









You have to post 3 things about yourself, and only * ONE* is the lie.... people guess which is the lie.

Take turns... and be truthful BUT outrageous if you can.. 

I'll go first.... Which of the following three statements am I lieing about???

*1) I broke both my arms big-wheel riding when I was 4
2) I am a Studebaker 
3) I got out of speeding ticket doing well over 100 MPH*

OK, which one of these am I lieing about? And once you guess, WAIT for the original poster to state the winner, otherwise it gets outta control quick.. (also something we learned on my site)


MM


----------



## lilbigtonka

this should get interesting. im gonna go with 1 is a lie


----------



## meangreen360

I say number 3 is a lie.


----------



## Mr Mayor

Wow that was quick....

#1 is the lie... Nice work Tonka :rockn:

I am indeed a Studebaker (Mom's side, pretty cool huh?) , but didn't find out until I was maybe 15 or so.. still... pretty cool to know.

and I once talked my way out of a 117mph speeding ticket (thanku o' brass PBA card and shield..) The NJ state trooper asked me how fast I was going (in a '78 Firebird Esprit mind u, 305 2 barrel emissions choked slowmobile) as I handed him my brass family member PBA card.. and I said "I dont know.... the speedometer stops at 100..."

He tried not to laugh too much and told me to control myself and to "get out of here before I change my mind".....

OK.... Since TONKA was 1st correct, why don't you try???

MM


----------



## lilbigtonka

Woohoo I am 1 for 1 ok let's see

1 I lost the back part of my calf in a accident
2 I was originally was born in oregan 
3 I'm a browning like the firearm


----------



## BigIzzy

gonna guess 2


----------



## lilbigtonka

Well that was no fun lol big izzy you da weiner your turn


----------



## BigIzzy

hmmmm ok, 

1) broke my arm on the farm when I was 7
2) own a 78 thunderbird with just over 30 thousand miles
3) so far I have talked my way out of 5 speeding tickets and still got a clean record


----------



## lilbigtonka

Ummm 1


----------



## BigIzzy

k I thought I made it hard, I did break my arm jumping off bale stacks on the farm, but I was 5


----------



## lilbigtonka

Woohoo 2 for 2 ima ona rolla lol 

1 Hit a dog with a 4wheeler going 30 and it lived 
2 every automotive veichle I have owned has been white 
3 won 500 on a scratch off


----------



## DTX

I guess I will go next

or not, lol


----------



## DTX

If your luck is anything like mine, I am gonna go with 3


----------



## FABMAN

id say 2


----------



## lilbigtonka

DTX is correct your turn


----------



## DTX

1) I used to raise and show longhorns and had a couple of world champions.
2) I have tooth marks on one of my bones.
3) I have been run over by a truck and walked away without a bruise.


----------



## Brute650i

Im gonna say 3


----------



## Mr Mayor

I'm going with 2... He may have them, but how's he gonna prove it? :lol:

(by the way, nice work guys!)

MM


----------



## DTX

Mr Mayor, I have the X-rays to prove it, lol. The tooth marks are from the blade of a table saw.

Brute 650i, that one is true as well. It did indeed run over the top of me. It just didn't hit me first. That was during a motorcycle crash caused by the idiot driving the truck.

The first one was the lie. I did raise and show longhorns and did beat world champions and even produced one but since I sold it before it won that title, I never actually had a world champion.


----------



## DTX

Since Mr Mayor has already gone, I guess it is your turn Brute650i.


----------



## Mr Mayor

(and I had more too.... dang!) 
How does one raise a LongHorn...jeezus I'm sooo New Jersey... I can't even fathom that...

MM


----------



## Polaris425

I wanna go I wanna go!!

1. My first truck was a 93 F-150 4x4, dark green in color, w/ 33x12.50 Cooper's on it.

2. My First 4wheeler was a Polaris Xpedition 425 4x4, and had 27" Bi & Tri Claws on it.

3. Went to the cardiologist this morning for a stress test and passed! Doc said my heart was Fine!


----------



## Mr Mayor

Dude, those are lame :lol: (except that last one, hope yer alright if that's true...)

MM


----------



## Polaris425

Well, guess away then... Mr Smarty Pants :rockn:


----------



## Brute650i

Im gonna say the 2 because I know you had one but I'm gonna assume that it wasn't your first as you probably had one when you was a kid.


----------



## Polaris425

Yup. Honda 200 Type II was my first one. :rockn:


----------



## Mr Mayor

(Dying to go again..)

1: My sister lifted a towel from NJ Devils goalie Martin Broduers house
2: Frankie Valli (of The Four Seasons), in the 1960's, asked my father in law for $300 bucks to record "SHERRY (baby)"
3: I caught one of the three REGGIE JACKSON homerun balls back in the 70's..

Knock yerselves out..

MM


----------



## Polaris425

I'm gonna say.................. 3?


----------



## DTX

I am gonna go with 2. Frankie Vallie released his first commercial recording in 1953 so I would assume that 9 years later he probably wouldn't have had too much trouble.

You would have been 8 maybe 9 when Reggie hit his three home runs and given your location, that adds up. Marty being in Jersey, that is very possible.


----------



## Mr Mayor

Dammit, Polaris is right again.. yer good at this.... Interesting thing though... I was AT the game Reggie infamously HIT his 3 homers... THE NIGHT BEFORE!! :aargh4:

Now an apology.... That is a true story regarding Frankie Valli, but I mistakenly listed 60's instead of 50's. My EX Father in law grew up with him in Newark NJ (Nothing like it is now, I assure you)... My EX FIL had just opened a pizzeria like 3 days before when Frankie came in and asked for the money.....

And baby sis indeed lifted the monogramed towel from Martys place... baby sis meets a gazillion celebs often, having worked for Rolling Stone, US, Maxim, etc..... Nicest celeb = FABIO, Worst celeb ever = Chevy Chase as per her...

NEXT!!
MM


----------



## Brute650i

1. Graduated college at 21 with civil engineering degree in 4 Yrs without taking a summer class

2. Got searched and questioned about smuggling drugs back into US after senior HS trip. Of course was released and almost missed plane home. 

3. Work for a government agency overseeing projects


----------



## IBBruin

Guessing #1


----------



## Polaris425

#3 you work for the state not the Gov? haha I dunno...


----------



## IBBruin

I said #1 cause of the summer school thing.


----------



## Brute650i

guess no one else wants to play


----------



## Coolwizard

I'll say # 2, I think you missed the plane!


----------



## swampthing

Coolwizard said:


> I'll say # 2, I think you missed the plane!


 I agree...#2


----------



## Brute650i

It was number 2. It didn't happen to me but did to another member on the trip.


----------



## Coolwizard

Ok, I'll give it a try..

1. I have 2 artificial hips

2. I was once "code blue" in the ER

3. I work in law enforcement


----------



## Polaris425

#1 ?


----------



## Brute650i

That's a tough one if your law enforcement then its likely you could have code blue in er and not likely that you have 2 artificial hips. 

But if you have 2 artificial hips then its very likely you could have coded and not likely your in LE

I'm going with #1 also


----------



## Mr Mayor

Hmm 2 artificial hips AND in law enforcement? Code blue? Wutsat, death? (Idunno) Also picking 1...


----------



## Coolwizard

Code blue = death/near death


----------



## Coolwizard

#3 is the lie. I've never enforced any laws, but I've broken a few.


----------



## Polaris425

hmmm we were all wrong! nice


1. Burned the back of my leg on an old 3wheeler when I was little.

2. I stepped on 2 rusty nails and had 2 nice puncture wounds on the bottom of my foot.

3. Busted my head open and had to have stitches.


----------



## KMKjr

Polaris425 said:


> hmmm we were all wrong! nice
> 
> 
> 1. Burned the back of my leg on an old 3wheeler when I was little.
> 
> 2. I stepped on 2 rusty nails and had 2 nice puncture wounds on the bottom of my foot.
> 
> 3. Busted my head open and had to have stitches.


All of the above!!

(at least I have, excect only one nail)

But going to go with #2.


----------



## Polaris425

wrong


----------



## aandryiii

I say #3


----------



## Polaris425

Wrong again... They are ALL TRUE!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAH :bigok:

After all, the game is called liar right??? HA! I lied. None are false.


----------



## Coolwizard

:haha: That reminds me of an old girlfriend....you couldn't believe her even when she was telling the truth!


----------



## hondarider3

haha i have some

1. i was 11 when i hit a home run out of a high school baseball field.
2. i built the 6 inch lift on my honda 300.
3. i was 4 when i started racing fourwheelers.


----------



## Polaris425

#2 b/c in your sig it says you have a 2" lift................ :rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka

im gonna say 3 because you have to be i believe 6-7 around here to race. not quite sure though and he says he has a 2in lift on his honda 350 rancher the question was his honda 300


----------



## Polaris425

hmmmm good catch...


----------



## Coolwizard

I'll go with # 1


----------



## DTX

I am gonna go with Coolwizard on this one. If it is a legitimate over the fence homerun on a typical HS baseball field, that is a LONG ways for an 11 year old. Racing, would not necessarily mean "organized" racing.


----------



## aandryiii

I say he's just a liar, lied about all 3.


----------



## DTX

That is very possible.


----------



## badazzbrute

My turn...

1. I spent 9 months in Iraq while in the Navy.
2. I take care of 2 different households.
3. I broke my finger on the job, reset it myself and wrapped it with electrical tape.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Wow you just gave hondarider3 the boot let's wait til he chimes in and gives the winner before this thread just gets out of hand. take turns guys and gals lol


----------



## hondarider3

actually no i was playin in a home run derby any i hit a home run and i have proof that i started racing fourwheelers and dirtbikes when i was 4 years old and btw i dont own any honda 300's lol


----------



## hondarider3

so polaris is right


----------



## swampthing

badazzbrute said:


> My turn...
> 
> 1. I spent 9 months in Iraq while in the Navy.
> 2. I take care of 2 different households.
> 3. I broke my finger on the job, reset it myself and wrapped it with electrical tape.


 i'll say#2


----------



## Polaris425

hondarider3 said:


> so polaris is right


WWOOOOOOOO!!! :rockn:


----------



## oldmanbrute

badazzbrute said:


> My turn...
> 
> 1. I spent 9 months in Iraq while in the Navy.
> 2. I take care of 2 different households.
> 3. I broke my finger on the job, reset it myself and wrapped it with electrical tape.


 

I'll say #1.....does Canada even have a navy?


----------



## oldmanbrute

my bad... I looked it up.....they do! 
DOUBLE BAD....I was looking at Swampthing's sig...still funny!


----------



## Big D

oldmanbrute said:


> my bad... I looked it up.....they do!


You're not far off.


----------



## IBBruin

badazzbrute said:


> My turn...
> 
> 1. I spent 9 months in Iraq while in the Navy.
> 2. I take care of 2 different households.
> 3. I broke my finger on the job, reset it myself and wrapped it with electrical tape.


No doubt #3, everyone knows you never wrap a broken finger with electrical tape, you used duct tape!


----------



## Big D

hahaha


----------



## badazzbrute

oldmanbrute said:


> I'll say #1.....does Canada even have a navy?


I don't live in Canada... I live in Louisiana. but you guessed correct. 
I was in the Marine Corps for 10 years. I do take care of 2 households, my own and my mother and grandmother live together, so I take care of their home as well. I did break my finger working and didn't have time to go to the hospital, so I popped it back in place and wrapped it with a McDonalds napkin as well as electrical tape... Does anyone have any idea how much that hurt? It made me sick to my stomach...


----------



## swampthing

oldmanbrute said:


> my bad... I looked it up.....they do!
> DOUBLE BAD....I was looking at Swampthing's sig...still funny!


 HA HA it's true, we won that boat in a game of crazy eights in Iraq.


----------



## oldmanbrute

I'll try....
1) won the lottery in June '94 ($24,000), debt free for 1st time!
2) by July '98 found out I was over $30,000 in debt cause my soon to be ex-wife was financing a 2 year old affair with her paycheck. Bills were hidden from me by her putting vacation hold on the mail, then every 30 days would collect it and throw it away.
3) my current wife is Morgan Fairchild


----------



## swampthing

Morgan Fairchild......really? I gotta say #3 is the lie


----------



## oldmanbrute

swampthing said:


> Morgan Fairchild......really? I gotta say #3 is the lie


 
Dang....you got it! I suck at games.....lol.


----------



## swampthing

lol.....my turn

1. Had an 86 Polaris for over a year that never once ran and i never lost a dime on it.
2. When I was thirteen me n some friends were fishin when we pulled up a dead body that we though was a snag.
3. I once stayed awake for 96 hrs,(without drugs or alcohol)


----------



## Coolwizard

I'll say # 3, that's a long time without drugs, alcohol, or sleep...lol


----------



## Kawasaki Kid

i say number 2. its probaly true tho


----------



## oldmanbrute

I'll take #1 cause it's the last choice......and we all know how popo's are!


----------



## IBBruin

1. I have been arrested for possession of marijuana.
2. I went to court for not wearing eye protection while riding a motorcycle and the judge threatened to put me in jail. 
3. I set a glass gallon jar of gasoline on fire in the middle of the road one night hoping a car would make the turn and run over it.


----------



## badazzbrute

IBBruin said:


> 1. I have been arrested for possession of marijuana.
> 2. I went to court for not wearing eye protection while riding a motorcycle and the judge threatened to put me in jail.
> 3. I set a glass gallon jar of gasoline on fire in the middle of the road one night hoping a car would make the turn and run over it.


 
I would say #2


----------



## swampthing

Kawasaki Kid said:


> i say number 2. its probaly true tho


 you're right, it's a true story except I was fifteen not thirteen. good job man.


----------



## BigIzzy

bruin I would say the weed


----------



## IBBruin

1. I have been arrested for possession of marijuana. True, I was a teenager in the 70's, what can I say.
2. I went to court for not wearing eye protection while riding a motorcycle and the judge threatened to put me in jail. True, this wasn't the first time I had been in front of this judge. LOL
3. I set a glass gallon jar of gasoline on fire in the middle of the road one night hoping a car would make the turn and run over it.False, I was there when it happened but took no part in it.  
<!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->


----------



## oldmanbrute

Let me try this again.........

1) Remarried 30 hours after I got divorced.
2) Got a 2010 Dodge Laramie 1500 crew cab for Father's Day.
3) Suffered a heart attack less than a year after my divorce (13 years ago) and had to have 2 different by-passes since.



I'm I getting any better at this?


.


----------



## BigIzzy

if 1 is true you work pretty dang quick, if 2 is true it woulda been a good fathers day, and 3 if you divorced and remarried that quick I can see the ol ticker giving you a fight with all that stress

hmmm gonna shoot for 3


----------



## swampthing

i'll say #2, that would be quite the gift though.


----------



## oldmanbrute

1) true. my current (and last) wife lived down the street from me. our kids played and grew up together for 12 years and we never met. our daughters hooked us up during our separation from our ex's.
2) true. had an 08 ram quad cab w/hail damage. with what they gave me for it, $4000 insurance check, and 0% loan, my payments only went up $10 a month. got it the day after father's day.
3) false. wasn't me but my ex-wife, 36 years old when it happen. I guess Hank Williams was right about them "cheatin' hearts"
_Lord forgive me about that cheatin heart remark and all the pigmies in New Guinea, amen_


----------



## BigIzzy

ok I guess its me than, hmmm

1) when I was 12 I was making 3-400 a week cash mowing grass
2) I put my mother through 48 hrs of labour
3) I played wheelchair basketball for 4 years


----------



## Kawasaki Kid

BigIzzy said:


> ok I guess its me than, hmmm
> 
> 1) when I was 12 I was making 3-400 a week cash mowing grass
> 2) I put my mother through 48 hrs of labour
> 3) I played wheelchair basketball for 4 years


im gonna say 3


----------



## BigIzzy

swing and a miss there kid, played for the provincial team (equivalent too a state team) for 3 of the years


----------



## Polaris425

BigIzzy said:


> ok I guess its me than, hmmm
> 
> 1) when I was 12 I was making 3-400 a week cash mowing grass
> 2) I put my mother through 48 hrs of labour
> 3) I played wheelchair basketball for 4 years


I say #1


And in keeping with the game, I think only the person who gets it right gets to start a new one....


----------



## BigIzzy

another strike, I was doin 8 yards and 2 commercial lots a week, made a killing when I was young and blew it on junk lol, 2 is the lie, it was actually 53

and good call, defiantly gotta keep this organized, so lets finish up kawi kids and whoever gets it start a new one


----------



## Mr Mayor

Polaris425 said:


> I say #1
> 
> 
> And in keeping with the game, I think only the person who gets it right gets to start a new one....


Supposed to be that way...yes.... Buncha cheaters 

MM


----------



## Polaris425

well then I guess technically, BigIzzy get's to go again........ lol


----------



## BigIzzy

awww man, now I gotta think, 

1) last 4 years I have lived in 4 different houses
2) I have visited more states than provinces
3) I have seen in uniform police shoot a deer


----------



## Polaris425

#1 ??


----------



## Kawasaki Kid

#2???


----------



## BigIzzy

kawi kid, its all yours


----------



## Kawasaki Kid

ok sweet.
1. i have completely restored an 80 chevy 3/4 ton
2. i received my brute on 8/13/09
3. i have broken the frame on half the quads i owned


----------



## oldmanbrute

guessing #1....why restore an '80 chevy pu


----------



## Kawasaki Kid

actually your right but the reason is because it was a half ton. not a 3/4 lol so i guess oldman is up lol


----------



## oldmanbrute

ok........

1) When I was 9, shot my 1st deer.

2) When I was 17, got my foot stuck between the frame & rack of a bowling alley machine.

3) When I was 8, family went to an air show. We became separated & got scared, thought they left me so I walked home (4 miles). 


.


----------



## Polaris425

I say 3


----------



## swampthing

i'll say #1


----------



## badazzbrute

ok, I'll take #2


----------



## oldmanbrute

3) True....and cried all the way home. Guess how happy my folks were when they saw me........NOT!

2) True....worked there, climbed over the front of it instead of going around to reset it. Oh and cried then too.

1) False..........went hunting for 1st time and _seen_ my 1st dead deer......cried then also. Never have gone back.


Swampthing.....winner


----------



## swampthing

SWEET!
1.) At one time I was a tattoo artist, nightclub D.J, hotel maintenance and greenhouse worker.
2.) Walked off the job after a disagreement with the boss and took 4 n a half hours to get back.
3.) For 4 years I was the proud owner of a 69 GTO judge that I drove the way ya should.


----------



## Polaris425

#3...


----------



## IBBruin

I'm guessing #2, the date's to easily off by one day.


----------



## swampthing

Polaris425 said:


> #3...


 you got er.....That would be sweet though


----------



## Polaris425

WWHOOOOOOOO!!

Let's see..

1. My current Boss was actually my instructor in college, and not only that, but he's only 5 years older than me.

2. Unlike most other southerners, I hate grits. 

3. When I was 19 I drove my moms lumina mini-van on a fire call (I was a volunteer fire fighter) but the van never made it back home.


----------



## oldmanbrute

I'ld say #3.......seems like you start more fires than putting them out.......:joke:


----------



## Mr Mayor

2.....gotta be 2..... Can't be that ALL southerners like that pasty sheet.

Signed,
A dammmed Yankee


----------



## Polaris425

Yep #2 is the Lie..... I LOVE GRITS!!!!!! :rockn:


----------



## Mr Mayor

Okool my turn again, finally..

1) Knight Rider 2000 chick Deanna Russo is my buddies cousin, and digs me.
2) A Great (times 2 or 3) grandfather changed the last name (Moms side) when he came over from Sicily, no one knows what it REALLY is.
3) In a stupor, Buddy Joe mooned the car behind us, and behind that was a state trooper. The following words were uttered to his fellow troopers. (Heavy Secaucus NJ accent) "Im sittin nare, eatin my tayluh egg un cheez, and dis guy gits out and drops hiz noze to his toez and flashez his frikkin dingleberries at me...."

(already laughi)

MM


----------



## Polaris425

well #1 seems like the obvious answer, but the obvious one doesnt always win, however I'm still going with it.

#1 is the lie


----------



## Mr Mayor

#1, Actually its both true and false.. All of it is true until I said "and she digs me", she could care less :lol: But actually is very sweet...

#3 is the truest story ever... one of THE most memorable nights spent with "da boyz"..

OK, You go.. AGAIN
MM


----------



## Polaris425

Haha!!!! Nice! :rockn:

1. I got caught by the cops doing, "naughty" things at a river over look once.
2. I'm OCD about the placement of the pillows on my couches.
3. I have a peirced nipple.


----------



## oldmanbrute

i hope it's #3


----------



## Polaris425

Haha!! Yeah it is.


----------



## AMR840

1-I've taken 5 elk and 15 mule deer with my bow. 
2-I was a star witness in a murder case when I was 18. The high school band director murdered his wife and was having a affair with a student. 
3-I went to 24 different schools while growing up.


----------



## oldmanbrute

?? #2 star witness..........affair w/student..............YOU STUD!


----------



## AMR840

Your right. I was interviewed by investigators. I happened to have checked out a 17' open Boston Whaler rental boat to the band director who claims his wife accidentally fell out and when he realized she was gone he could not find her. The body was never found and no charges ever filed.


----------



## oldmanbrute

wow.....that's spooky! but I thought we were to guess the lie?


trying again (in case you did it backwards)....


1) once questioned by the FBI.

2) busted for shop lifting as a teenager.

3) never had a speeding ticket.




.


----------



## swampthing

I gotta go with #3 is the lie. cuz if #2 is true, I think ya must have been a runner before....n that rush never goes away. ( or i'm just guessin )


----------



## Kawasaki Kid

im gonna say number 1. because it could be the cops, or the cia lol


----------



## oldmanbrute

well fixin to out of town for the day, don't want tie up the tread.

1) true...had a friend go awol, they were waiting for me after work at parents house, they didn't tell them what they wanted with me. should have seen the look on parent's faces....PRICELESS! (wanted to know if I knew where he was at)

3) true....have owned 3 hemi's since 04.....haven't caught me yet....lol

2) false.... it was my brother....you should know me by now....I would have cried like a baby if I'd gotten caught...LOL!!

somebody else go.


----------



## Mr Mayor

1) OldMan Brute cries... A LOT :lol:
2) Polaris425 is waaaay too good at this game.
3) You southern boyz get in a lot of trouble don't you? You guys need more hobbies.. You guys talk about pickup trucks waaaay too much..
4) I convinced a buddy that Asian "sushi" (think!) is REALLY sideways...

Sorry to jump in the middle....

MM


----------



## Polaris425

Haha.... Well obviously 1-3 are all true.


----------



## Coolwizard

Try these, (btw I live next to the Daniel Boone National Forest)

1. I once stepped on a copperhead

2. I saw 13 turkeys in my back yard

3. I saw a bear in my back yard


----------



## Brute650i

im going with 2


----------



## Coolwizard

# 2 is true


----------



## swampthing

i'm goin with #1 as the lie, if it is true.....you are lucky as hell.


----------



## Coolwizard

# 1 is true, I stepped on a copperhead a couple years ago, luckily I stepped directly on its head.

# 3 is the lie, I haven't actually seen a bear in the backyard but one has been spotted in my area, ...not real sure what I'd do if a bear was in the yard!

someone else go...


----------



## Polaris425

^ I guess that means you get to go again!


----------



## Coolwizard

1. I sold my street bike to get my first Brute

2. I hit a deer with my prairie

3. I have a 2010 Ford truck


----------



## Polaris425

#3?


----------



## oldmanbrute

I'll take what's behind door #1


----------



## KMKjr

oldmanbrute said:


> I'll say #1.....does Canada even have a navy?


Yep!

Four angry guys in a canoe with shotguns.


----------



## Coolwizard

Polaris425 said:


> #3?


Polaris 425 is the winner. I don't have a ford, always been a chevy guy.


----------



## Polaris425

WOOOOO!!! :rockn:

1. I use to work for an Engineering Firm. 
2. I once licked a toilet seat on a dare.
3. I was a car salesman one summer for a couple weeks.


----------



## Mr Mayor

Really scrapin the bottom of the barrel Po425? I'm hoping the lie is #2...yeah 2..

MM


----------



## bigchevy6

im hopin the lie is #2, but you never know these days


----------



## Polaris425

haha WELL I've had to go more often that some of the rest of you! :rockn: hard to come up w/ some stuff off the top of my head.

Yeah. #2 was the lie. My sister was the one who did it... haha


----------



## Big D

Polaris425 said:


> haha WELL I've had to go more often that some of the rest of you! :rockn: hard to come up w/ some stuff off the top of my head.
> 
> Yeah. #2 was the lie. My sister was the one who did it... haha


ya know, she's gonna kill you for sharing that...considering we all know who she is. In fact, if I was her, I'd make you do it just to get back at you. 

BTW - hey muddinlilsister (I think that's your name), if you do it remember..... :worthless:


----------



## oldmanbrute

here's one...

1) had transient global amnesia

2) boiled the skin (steam kettle) off half my arm

3) broke collar bone/ leg in a yamaha vs. chevy nova accident, (I was on the bike, duh!)


----------



## swampthing

i'm gonna go with #1 just cuz it's kind of off the wall:bigok:


----------



## Polaris425

1 sounds like the lie but, since swampy said 1 I'll say 2. just incase.. :bigok:

I pick #2


----------



## oldmanbrute

1) True.. was at work, telling people to do the same thing over & over again. They called my wife & went to hospital, thought I was stoking out. Once they realized what it was, Drs. were parading in my room to see the amnesia guy. They would tell things like to remember the color blue, 1 min later I couldn't remember the color.

2) True.. At work, opened a steam kettle (like a pressure cooker than holds 1000 lbs. of meat) while still under pressure. Sprayed on my arm, skin almost fell right off.

3) False.. yeah, it was me vs. the nova but no broke bones.


----------



## Big D

^^^^ouch!!!!^^^^ on all counts


----------



## bigchevy6

here we go

1. my first accident EVER was on a riding lawnmower when i was 13

2. i rode a wheelie at 134 mph past the local law enforcement and didnt get stopped

3. i broke my back racing motocross my freshman year of college


----------



## swampthing

I'm gonna go with #2 is the lie, just cuz our cops are so anal that they would never let an opportunity to boast about a bust like that pass them by. If it is true: were ya in Canada cuz horses can't run 134mph!


----------



## Polaris425

1 or 3.... Hmmmm...... I believe 2 b/c well, I've seen it done plenty times.

1 and 3 are both very believeable. BUT I'm going w/ 1 is the lie, b/c I use to wreck my big-wheel when I was like 5, and I'm pretty sure you did too... Haha..


----------



## bigchevy6

wrong and wrong, lol.

1. true- me and my buddy found an old ford riding lawnmower and got it running. we took the blades off of it so that we could use it to get to each others house down a powerline trail. a van hit me coming around a corner that didnt stop at the stop sign.

2. true- while on my way to aandryiii's house when i was 18, i started the wheelie at 60mph and when i passed two cops hiding out in a power company parking lot and looked how fast i was goin and it said 134mph. i set it down and didnt look back. rumor was that cops cannot chase a bike going faster than 100mph down here.

3. false- true story, but it wasnt me. good friend of mine didnt know how to let off the gas on a cr250r and hit a burm goin full throttle, he let go at like 30 ft high and landed butt first on the ground. bad day at the track


----------



## Jcarp4483

1. Got half my ear torn off by a Chow Chow.
2. Cut a finger off cleaning fish.
3. Hit a 22 bullet with a hammer and now it in my calf.


----------



## Big D

#2. You probably took off a big chuck, but didn't take it off.


----------



## Jcarp4483

Pretty good. Lost a chunk on 2 seperate occasion but neither were cleaning fish.


----------



## Big D

Yay I win.....Oh crap...I can't lie if my life depends on it....but here goes

#1 I spend most of my junior high years on crutches, in casts, splints, etc

#2 I've been drunk only once in my life

#3 I'm a preacher's daughter


----------



## Polaris425

I'm going with.................. #2


----------



## Big D

Oh come on, you know better than that


----------



## Polaris425

Then gotta be #1 b/c Im pretty sure somewhere I've read you said you were a preachers daughter.... :bigok:


----------



## Big D

Through process of elimination P gets to go next.


#1 - I was a clutz all through junior high...sprained ankles, jammed & dislocated fingers, hairline fractures, you name it. Thank God I outgrew that.

#2 - I was only drunk once in my life. May 28 1983..my sister's wedding...with the whole family there. I'm not going to tell you how young I was, but I had braces at the time...and they ended up going through my lips when I fell flat on my face. Lovely!

#3 is the lie. My Dad would be turning over in his grave if he was a preacher. I wouldn't exactly be a good example now, would I? I just put that down cause I heard the song "son of a preacher man"


----------



## Polaris425

HA! well my approach failed me this time. It's worked on guessing others. 

1. I hit an in the park home run when I was 5 playing little league baseball. 

2. I was invited to Washington DC with the Home Builders Association to their annual spring board meeting. I got to meet several senators and congressmen, and had lunch with the President of the Association.

3. I've never ordered anything from Harbor Freight, but I continue to get their magazines every month.


----------



## Coolwizard

I'll say # 1 is the lie


----------



## Brute650i

I'm saying 3


----------



## Polaris425

Yep It's 3. I've ordered from them a few times.


----------

